# '92 ducato 2.5 straight



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

what's the simplest / easiest mod to get some more oomph from a '92 ducato 2.5 straight?

I don't want to win any 6rand Prix - just be able to overtake tractors, without saying a prayer first.

thanks

chris


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sadly, not a lot 8O You can add a turbo, but an awful lot of agro. Bets to chill and avoid tractors :lol: :lol: H


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

chrisblack said:


> what's the simplest / easiest mod to get some more oomph from a '92 ducato 2.5 straight?
> 
> Hi criss Get a turbo fitted, the difference in performance is amazing, at least a 30% increase in horse power its expensive but well worth the money.
> 
> ...


----------



## 110319 (Mar 2, 2008)

Turn up the fuel metering valve on the injection pump, i was going down the TB turbo route on my 2.5 non turbo slug, but i decided to tweek the pump a bit. its made the world of difference. still not a tarmac burner but i'll fit a 2.8td next winter if i find one.


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks jeepmadmike

i'm not too technical are there any diagrams out there that show me which screw to adjust?

chris


----------



## 110319 (Mar 2, 2008)

i'll take a pic of mine tomorrow.


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

jeepmadmike---- did you evr take that pic??

Thanks

Chris


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

google *feathers diesel*,probably the best in the uk for setting up mechanical systems
regards
Alex


----------

